# Haunt Music Help!



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

I need help picking out the right music for a farm theme. Does anyone know what music would be good for a farm themed haunted house?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A demented farmer singing "E-I-E-I-O"?:googly:

Sorry, that was the first thought. Take a look at this site for ideas. It has a list of music used for Knott's Scary Farm:

http://www.ultimatehaunt.com/theevent2/hauntmusic/hauntmusic.htm


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Any music slowed down should suffice. The suggestions are based on the assumption you aren't shooting for ambient background music.

- Green Acres theme
- Duelin' Banjos
- Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim not slowed down)
- Any old country swing songs
- Any Hank Sr. songs


----------



## mhedstrom (Jun 16, 2014)

You might want to try Virgil's Hillbilly Hell.
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/virgilmusic6


----------



## mhedstrom (Jun 16, 2014)

I came across our yard mix I did a few years back. It might work for any outside sounds. It's the first one - "FarmMix.mp3" at: http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/index.html


----------

